# First mason of the year



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I have a bay window that from the outside has some spray foam underneath the bottom of the window. You can not see it unless you stick your head down and look for it. The past couple years, mason bees have drilled into the foam and made a good number of tubes. 

Since the window also has a heater on the floorboard from the inside, I guess the heat radiates out enough to prematurely cause the bees to emerge. Today, the weather is really warm ahead of the storms, and the first masons are flying. I know they will not last long.

Maybe tonight the first peepers will be out....


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> Maybe tonight the first peepers will be out....


Getting delirious after too many cold PA nights, Bjorn??


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, I better get my stick nests out soon.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

dumb question...what is a mason?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://gardening.wsu.edu/library/inse006/inse006.htm


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Osmia lignaria*

I put out my first home made shelters with my natal tubes and new nesting cardboard tubes.

I am looking forward to their development.
I will put out the Osmia californica natal tubles much later.

My bee gardens will be established later.
We have a lot of evergreen pears in 505 bloom
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------

